
Tina Fey chats with Eric Schmidt - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/offbeat/159785/tina-fey-chats-eric-schmidt
======
rayvega
I like the mention of the improvisation concept of "yes and" as being a huge
influence on her professionally. She describes how this can take good ideas
from two people and create something newer and better.

Some of the best collaborators I have had were of the "yes and" attitude while
the worst were of the "no but" or "no because" variety.

------
SamHealer
Fascinating. Somehow, I wouldn't have really expected it, but the sheer
difference between someone like Eric Schmidt and someone like Tina Fey really
made this interesting.

So I ask you: are there any other such Google talks/chats like this worth
watching? I believe there was one from a while ago with Obama, but I haven't
really heard of any others.

~~~
jedc
There are over 1000 videos like this in various forms:
<http://www.youtube.com/atgoogletalks>

A lot of them are authors, but there are a bunch of other celebrities,
musicians, politicians, and a ton of others. I'd recommend clicking on
"Uploads" and then select "Top Rated."

------
justina1
I think this interview does a good job of showing just how easy people like
Letterman and O'Brien make interviewing look.

~~~
grinich
at least they didn't have the same guy that interviewed Conan.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7TwqpWiY5s>

~~~
fourspace
That would be Vic Gundotra. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vic_Gundotra>

------
lwhi
Really interesting interview.

Tina Fey was very good; engaging, interesting, funny. Eric Schmidt probably
shouldn't give up his day job to become a presenter.

The Google mentions and plugs seemed a bit nauseating. E.g. the fact baby
names can be found via Google doesn't really need advertising.

~~~
robgough
In fairness, I thought he did a pretty good job. Better than I would have
expected for a CEO :D and some of the audience questions were pretty good too.

I suspect he won't be going after Jimmy Fallon's job in 2020, though.

~~~
yid
Yes I thought he was pretty good too. If you want a train wreck for a Google
talk, look at Conan O'Brien's interview there -- the interviewer was cringe-
worthy.

------
napierzaza
They laugh so hard every time Schmidt makes any sort of joke. Bunch of zombies
when it came to the Apple stuff.

------
ballard
She has another fantasy unavailable BF? And this isn't 30 rock?

